# Frahm's debut, helps to hold back Stampede, Bighorns 102-91



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The first half was a back and forth game with eight lead changes and 12 ties. Neither team was able to pull away, with the largest lead of the first half belonging to the Bighorns, with a six point lead. 
The tight game continued into halftime with a last second three pointer from, newly acquired guard Richie Frahm, to go into the locker room all knotted up at 47 a piece. 

The close play was also reflected in the individual scoring, as Stampede center, Lance Allred and Frahm led all scorers in the first half with 14 points each.

The second half began as the first half ended neither team being able to sustain moment. The Bighorns were able to separate from the Stampede midway through the third quarter with an eight point lead.

The Bighorns were able to hold off a Stampede surge to get within four points midway through the fourth quarter. 

Bighorn newcomer, Richie Frahm led all scorers with 25 points, while going 4 for 6 from behind the arc. Allred led Idaho with 20 points.

The Bighorns look to continue their success on Sunday, as they meet Idaho again.


----------

